

Billionaire Mark Cuban: I want more free Web video with naked people - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/mark-cuban-to-web-video-sites-where-s-my-naked-ladies-

======
michael_dorfman
He makes an interesting point: there's a big gap now between "no nudity" and
full-out porn. The question is: can that gap be successfully (and profitably)
filled?

